# New rider - south Wales, UK!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww that's great you've started riding, how exciting...isn't it awesome?  Have fun posting.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We all have to start somewhere with horses! Before you know it you'll be really good!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and to the awesome world of horses!


----------



## Jenny LH (Jun 24, 2008)

*Welcome*

I am new to the forum as well, and come from Devon UK. Riding is the best thing you will ever do, as it is great fun and good exercise. 

In the end you will find the cantering is easier than trot, and you will like it more. 

Jenny


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you, everyone! I've already had great advice from people about my diagonals, and it's really good being able to talk to people with experience and understanding.

My instructor informs me I'll be working on my cantering tomorrow. At the end of my last lesson, we just sort of introduced me to the motion of it - I lengthened my reins and held onto the saddle, my instructor asked for the canter as we went into the corner, and I just pulled myself in and started learning to relax into the rhythm. Then my instructor had me asking for it (still going into the corner, asking for the right lead comes next time) and as I went round I took my outside hand off the saddle. It was so much fun - and really exhilarating too, that moment when the horse moves from trot to canter you're really aware of what a huge, powerful creature is beneath you! I'm tall, so I'm riding horses that are 16hh or so xD


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

